# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أصول الكلمات العربية (برجاء التقويم من الإخوة الكرام)

## أبو عبد الله المصري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخصص هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله لبحث أصول ما تيسر من الألفاظ العربية

فمثلا : لم سمي الخيل خيلا ؟
قال علماء اللغة : لأنها تختال في مشيتها .

لم سمي الذهب ذهبا ؟
لأنه يذهب و لا يبقى .
(أظنني قرأتها في شرح صحيح مسلم للإمام النووي)

لم سمي الإنسان إنسانا ؟
قيل : من الإيناس ، و قيل : من النسيان .

لم سميت الدنيا دنيا ؟
قيل : من الدنو .

لم سمي القلب قلبا ؟
قيل : من التقلب .

ما أصل اسم (يوسُف) ؟
من الأسف (الحزن)

و يجوز - في اللغة - ضم السين و كسرها و فتحها ، بهمز و بدون همز (عن الفراء في لسان العرب) .

يعني : يوسُف ، و يوسِف ، و يوسَف 
و يؤسُف ، و يؤسِف ، و يؤسَف 

و اسم (يونس) مثله بالضبط .

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

أصل كلمة لواط :


ولُوط اسم النبي، صلّى اللّه على سيدنا محمد نبينا وعليه وسلّم.
ولاطَ الرجلُ لِواطاً ولاوطَ أَي عَمِل عَمَل قومِ لُوطٍ.
قال الليث: لُوط كان نبيّاً بعثه اللّه إِلى قومه فكذبوه وأَحدثوا ما أَحدثوا فاشتق الناس من اسمه فعلاً لمن فَعَل فِعْلَ قومِه .

نقلا من لسان العرب .


..

أصل كلمة (ذهب) :

قال نفطويه : سمي الذهب ذهبًا؛ لأنه يذهب ولا يبقى.

نقلا عن شرح صحيح مسلم للإمام النووي



..

أصل لفظة (رشوة) :

* قال ابن الأَثير: الرَّشْوَةُ والرُّشْوَةُ الوُصْلَةُ إلى الحاجة بالمُصانعة، وأَصله من الرِّشاءِ الذي يُتَوَصَّلُ به إلى الماء .
* والرِّشاءُ: الحبْلُ، والجمع أَرْشِيَةٌ. 
قال ابن سيده: وإنما حملناه على الواو لأَنه يُوصَلُ به إلى الماء كما يوصَلُ بالرُّشْوَةِ إلى ما يُطلَبُ من الأَشياء.


(لسان العرب - مادة "رشا")

..

قال الزجاجي في مجالس العلماء ص187: 

حدثني بعض إخواني قال حدثني أحمد بن محمد بن رستم الطبري قال: 
جاء رجل معتوه إلى مجلس أبي حاتم فوقف يسمع كلام أبي حاتم فقال له رجل: يا أبا حاتم لم نصبوا ما لا ينصرف من الأسماء في موضع الجر ؟
فقال: شبهوه بالفعل ، والفعل لا يدخله الجر .
فقال المعتوه : يا أبا حاتم القياس على ما يرى أسهل ام على ما يسمع ؟
فقال أبو حاتم : على ما يرى أسهل .
قال المعتوه : ما يشبه هذا ؟ وأخرج يده وقد ضم أنامله .
فقال أبو حاتم : لا أدري .
قال : فأنت لا تحسن أن تشبه هذا الذي تراه بشيء فكيف تشبه ما لا ترى بما لا ترى ؟! 
وأخرج يده الأخرى مضمومة الأنامل كما فعله بالأخرى فقال: يا غليظ الفطنة بعيد الذهن ، هذا يشبه هذا .
فخجل أبو حاتم ، وبقي أصحابه متعجبين .
فقال أبو حاتم : لا تعجبون من هذا ، أخبرني الأصمعي أن معتوها جاء إلى أبي عمرو بن العلا ، فقال : يا أبا عمرو لم سميت الخيل خيلا ؟
فبقي أبو عمرو ليس عنده جواب ، فقال : لا أدري.
فقال: لكني أدري . 
فقال : علمنا نعلم .
قال : لاختيالها في المشي .
فقال أبو عمرو لأصحابه بعدما ولّى المجنون : اكتبوا الحكمة ، وارووها ، ولو عن معتوه .



..


أصل لفظة التيمم :

الأمُّ، بالفتح: القَصْد
أَمَّهُ يَؤُمُّه أَمّاً إِذا قَصَدَه
قال ابن السكيت: قوله: فَتَيَمَّمُوا صعِيداً طيِّباً، أَي اقْصِدوا لصَعِيد طيِّب، ثم كَثُر استعمالُهم لهذه الكلِمة حتى صار التَّيَمُّم اسماً علَماً لِمَسْح الوَجْه واليَدَيْن بالتُّراب
ابن سيده:والتَّيَمُ  م التَّوَضُّؤ بالتُّراب على البَدل، وأَصْله من الأَول لأَنه يقصِد التُّراب فيَتَمَسَّحُ به .

لسان العرب - مادة (أمم)

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

يقول ابن الأنباري :
(( ... فإن قال رجل : لأي علة سمى الرجل رجلا ، والمرأة امرأة قلنا : لعلة علمتها العرب ، وجهلناها ، فلم تزل عن العرب حكمة العلم بما لحقنا من غموض العلة وصعوبة الاستخراج علينا ..))

المزهر - للسيوطي



..


 طرفة :

 أورد الجاحظ (ت 255 هـ) عن أبي عبد الرحمن الثوري، إذ قال لابنه: "…أي بني، إنما صار تأويل الدرهم، دار الهمّ، وتأويل الدينار، يدني إلى النار" 

 و قال : "كان عبد الأعلى إذا قيل له: لم سمّي الكلب سلوقيا؟ قال: لأنه يستل ويلقى، وإذا قيل له: لم سمّي العصفور عصفوراً؟ قال: لأنه عصى وفرّ" !!

كتاب (البخلاء) للجاحظ .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيك.
هذا يسمى علم الاشتقاق.
ولو راجعت كتاب "مقاييس اللغة" لابن فارس لرأيت كل الأمثلة التي تريدها؛ إذ يأخذ بك إلى اشتقاق الكلمات من أصل أواصلين...

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

جزاك الله خيرا يا أستاذي العزيز أستاذ عدنان البخاري
شكرا كثيرا لك
و هل من كتب أخرى ؟
هل كتب ابن جني تتناول هذا الموضوع ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

الاشتقاق أكبر و كبير و أصغر 
فما الفرق بين هذه الأنواع ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
لعلك تجد الجواب هنا:
http://main.islammessage.com/newspage.aspx?id=4907

----------

